# telus account on mail???



## RawB8figure (Feb 24, 2005)

Need help setting up a @telus.net email account on mail or entourage. I tried mail but I am not sure what to fill in for the account type incoming mail server. Is there a tutorial on how to set it up for a telus account. 

thanks


----------



## duosonic (Jan 7, 2004)

http://www.mytelus.com/internet/email/help/index.vm

Includes info on what type of account, etc.


----------



## RawB8figure (Feb 24, 2005)

thanks,

does telus use a password, or do i make up a new one. 

whats better to use imap or pop.

And what do i put in for description.


----------



## duosonic (Jan 7, 2004)

Telus assigned you a password - use it.

Most email accounts are POP, use that.

Description is the "shortname" you use, such as "my personal mail" or "YourName", which can be the same as or different from your actual email address.


----------



## RawB8figure (Feb 24, 2005)

I put in the info and it says it failed. what now. Is there a tutorial on how to set up mail.


----------



## spitfire (Feb 26, 2008)

Please call L&R at 1-866-558-2273 they will provide you with a password to login from here: BlackBerry Web Client or atleast help you retrieve it.


----------

